# Right you lot!!! :)



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I want some clear Doggy pic's........NOT TELLING YOU WHY!! 
(Asking in a nice way!)  xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

oh love secrets lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

do you mean good, sharp photos or do you mean pictures of transparent dogs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

There you go angel xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> do you mean good, sharp photos or do you mean pictures of transparent dogs?


THAT

Is absolute genius  *bows down to you*

xxxxxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Here you go. I few of Dobby!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> THAT
> 
> Is absolute genius  *bows down to you*
> 
> xxxxxx


I'm in a msichievous mood this arvo

here's a good clear picture of Bob


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bella









Henrick


----------



## lilwolfcub01 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dakota










Bella


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

shirleystarr said:


> oh love secrets lol





simplysardonic said:


> do you mean good, sharp photos or do you mean pictures of transparent dogs?


Haha! that would be a new one!  i sould have made myself more TRANSPARENT!!  yes i mean sharp if poss!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Here you go. I few of Dobby!


Photos taken by Pointermum


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Kenley just after a bath :001_smile:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> THAT
> 
> Is absolute genius  *bows down to you*
> 
> xxxxxx


Me too! haha!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> There you go angel xxxxxxx


Oh my, Bumble is BEAUTIFUL! Bless his cotton socks!
Clone him. That's all I'm going to say.... CLONE BUMBLE FOR US ALL!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Oh my, Bumble is BEAUTIFUL! Bless his cotton socks!
> Clone him. That's all I'm going to say.... CLONE BUMBLE FOR US ALL!


:lol: thanks hen 

But honestly - I'm not being responsible for that amount of noise pollution :frown2: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Clearest photo i have on this laptop!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Barnie


Bella


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill have to do as im told in a couple of hours as im at work.. But i will obey your command later :lol:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo wet after a swim:










Hard at work:










ETA: Sorry they are huuugggeee  Nearly life sized!! :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Ill have to do as im told in a couple of hours as im at work.. But i will obey your command later :lol:


You better :skep: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here is one of my Dora


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> THAT
> 
> Is absolute genius  *bows down to you*
> 
> xxxxxx





XxZoexX said:


> Ill have to do as im told in a couple of hours as im at work.. But i will obey your command later :lol:


Thank you!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

My other mutt :001_smile: Marley with his favourite toy !


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry just realised a couple were not that clear when you clicked on them so here are some more lol


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

julianne said:


> Kenley just after a bath :001_smile:
> 
> View attachment 67243


Kenley is gorgeous, I would love to see my girl like this but she has grooming issues, she will let me clip it all off but put a brush near her......never. We think this may be why when we rescued her she was so matted, she was a stray. We have tried every kind of brush /comb with no luck. Shes never going to be a show dog, so from spring to autumn we clip her and then allow her coat to grow in winter.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful dogies!!!!

More!! More!! More!! :d


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> Beautiful dogies!!!!
> 
> More!! More!! More!! :d


What are u up to:wink::wink:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Beautiful dogies!!!!
> 
> More!! More!! More!! :d


When do we find out why you are collecting pics (I am impatient!!) .


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

vizzy24 said:


> What are u up to:wink::wink:


Not telling!!   YET!! x


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's Anya, my fave pic.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

here is one of Lord Bruce










and his lovely mum Leoti


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I'm really curious as to what's going to happen!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

vizzy24 said:


> What are u up to:wink::wink:





Dogless said:


> When do we find out why you are collecting pics (I am impatient!!) .


"Well, erm, well Mmm" not yet! i'm feeling WICKED 2day! Mwhahaha!   x


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

murphy and his big smile 

or









him and my sock:blink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassia said:


> I'm really curious as to what's going to happen!


Me too! hahahaha! 

Dum dee dum dee dum!  x


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Here you go. I few of Dobby!


Dobby is gorgeous looking!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

William









The terrible twins Amber and Simba









Buck









Buck and Willow


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Rolo.









This is Max


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

babie and boo
and frenchy taking a rest


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Now time for the best of the best, presenting... Toffee!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassia said:


> I'm really curious as to what's going to happen!





hairydog said:


> This is Rolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNING!

Just off to feed the Mother!  i will reveal ALL when i come back! 

Keep THEM COMING!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Lexi.








Ty and Ozzy


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Baby Lily








Baby Branston








Lily








Branston









ooooh I wonder what they're for


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis 










Chester


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

My late girl Ellie.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

hairydog said:


> This is Rolo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hairydog, I LOVE Rolo and Max - totally stunning dogs. Seeing that pic of Max brought a lump to my throat as I used to have a Beardy and that expression just took me back, gorgeous gorgeous dogs


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

some of Rosie...


















I'm intrigued... :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres Charlie


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Ellie.









Max








Max








Rolo


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny chewing his toy

Now I am off to plot a doggy kidnapping trip and Dobby is the top of my list


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Balto 







Jenna


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sailor iz veweeeee happeeeeee


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya! I'm back! 







BIG REVEAL BELOW! HAHA!

















I am going to be drawing X amount of pic's!  to make it fare, i am going to put your names in a hat and Mum can pick them out! keep them coming......and GOOD LUCK!! 

PS! i have already pinched some of peeps pic's from their albums!! hehe!
      xxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Whoever wins - I always love these threads. Especially if we get updates on the drawings so we have to guess who you're drawing 

Since you've been perusing ablums, and my Album is private - heres an album piccie for you


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Maya pants


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

The Spots 










or Happy Spot 










or Wet Spots


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Daily Banjo - I've seen the picture of them both curled up together several times and* I LOVE IT!!! *


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya Helbo! i have been sneaking around for a bit, and when i go to have a nose n i cant see albums...it's like GURR!! haha!  but i cant see your pic Hun!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Hiya Helbo! i have been sneaking around for a bit, and when i go to have a nose n i cant see albums...it's like GURR!! haha!  but i cant see your pic Hun!


How about now?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

How exciting!!! Whoever wins I love seeing the pictures .


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Daily Banjo - I've seen the picture of them both curled up together several times and* I LOVE IT!!! *


 *sidles off to look for new pics* :lol:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Shelby
















I won't put Enzo up as Sailor has kindly already done a picture of him.

I'll put this one up for Marley boy though


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Angie ,

Here are some pics of my girls, hopefully I've done this properly. The 1st one is both of them in Rubys bed!, then Miss Millie my rescue Springer & the 3rd photograph is my other Springer, my baby girl, Ruby.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> *sidles off to look for new pics* :lol:


I assure you - I truly love that pic and you don't need to find a new one!!! 

Don't fix what aint broke!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a couple of mr wrinkly pup


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Holly Wally


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

This is Bear. He was one this week.










Feel free to use any from my albums.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hope these areclear enough.. If not feel free to have a nosy in my album 

ETA  they dont come out very clear... *Off to find the Cam :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo said:


> How about now?


Thanx Hun! now i can! Aww! well worth the Waite!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> "Well, erm, well Mmm" not yet! i'm feeling WICKED 2day! Mwhahaha!   x


Thats just evilness lol If that a real word


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here are my two fools 

Murphy old English x german shepherd 1 year  my baby

























Zephr husky x lab 9 months 

























Lovely idea


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

And this one of the two of them a's I love it


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

ooooooh How exciting cant wait to see who wins, there are some great pics :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:



Angie2011 said:


> Hiya! I'm back!
> 
> BIG REVEAL BELOW! HAHA!
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Will this do ya? http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bullet-albums-mad-pup-picture19716-did-someone-say-treats.jpg


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Here goes 

T-Bo 









Bruce and T-Bo 









Marty 

















Flynn 

















Kali 

















Britches 

















Flynn with his brothers - Flynn 4th in the row 









And there you have it!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Right lets try again :lol:
Heres some ive just taken with my oh so amazing camera skills :lol:























































and this is how most of the came out 



















:lol:

ETA Sorry about the humongous size and my floor looks shocking  :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

bullet said:


> Will this do ya? http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bullet-albums-mad-pup-picture19716-did-someone-say-treats.jpg


Yep! thank you Mr Bullet!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here you go

















If you need them bigger just ask


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, its mini Bobbie


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He really is it's kinda creepy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

bullet said:


> Will this do ya? http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/bullet-albums-mad-pup-picture19716-did-someone-say-treats.jpg





Malmum said:


> Here goes
> 
> T-Bo
> 
> ...


ERM!! WOW!  is Flynn the one who had the operation Hun? x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Right lets try again :lol:
> Heres some ive just taken with my oh so amazing camera skills :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! LURV IT!!  he look's as if he's saying! "what do you want Mum" love the last one's haha!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one bigger PWEEZZE! Hun! if you dont mind  x


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm fed up!  
It won't work. Whatever I do I can't get pics onto a post. I did try, Honest!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Aww  I'm only lookin on my iphone.. Don't think I can upload any from here?? (if anyone knows any different then please do share!) please feel free to raid my albums! 

To Malmum - that first pic of T-Bo is fab!! Soo cheeky! X


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Might be too big now


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm fed up!
> It won't work. Whatever I do I can't get pics onto a post. I did try, Honest!


How are you trying to do it? Your best with a Photobucket type account and upload to that.. copy and paste the


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here are a few of Woody


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

My Dora 

Dora - 19/8/10 | Facebook

Not sure if this works , If not add me i have hundreds


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

ballybee said:


>


Does anyone else think Tummel has quite a chunky muzzle? I've only just noticed it  plus he's all cross eyed from staring at the ice cream being held behind the camera


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes Angie, Flynns the hip replacement guy and tonight he's got the devil in him, lol.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My girly


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Ted


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> How are you trying to do it? Your best with a Photobucket type account and upload to that.. copy and paste the code and hey presto :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Ew eck, whats a Photobucket? Gosh I sound like a complete idiot! Have been trying to add photos from folder on my Netbook as an attachment. I'm not very good at this computery thingy! :confused:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Ew eck, whats a Photobucket? Gosh I sound like a complete idiot! Have been trying to add photos from folder on my Netbook as an attachment. I'm not very good at this computery thingy!


Ok 
1. Go to photobucket.com
2. Register
3. Click on the my albums tab
4. Select upload picture
5. Choose file from your computer and wait a few seconds
6. Look for the share this picture options copy the code
7. Paste in a reply on here and hit submit reply


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Ew eck, whats a Photobucket? Gosh I sound like a complete idiot! Have been trying to add photos from folder on my Netbook as an attachment. I'm not very good at this computery thingy!


Follow Nickys steps lol
I will say Photobucket is great i upload all my photos to there then if my comp goes kaput i dont loose all my pics


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Ted


I love Ted :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> I love Ted :001_wub::001_wub:


Me two!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks ever so much for help. Have written instructions down and will have a go at it tomorrow. :001_smile:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

H0lly said:


> My Dora
> 
> Dora - 19/8/10 | Facebook
> 
> Not sure if this works , If not add me i have hundreds


It's ok Hun! it worked! Whoop! whoop!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

H0lly said:


> My Dora
> 
> Dora - 19/8/10 | Facebook
> 
> Not sure if this works , If not add me i have hundreds





Malmum said:


> Yes Angie, Flynns the hip replacement guy and tonight he's got the devil in him, lol.


Aww! bless,i lurv devil's  he's a STAR!!  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Here is Chaos. I think he could be Tummel's twin


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

niki said:


> Aww  I'm only lookin on my iphone.. Don't think I can upload any from here?? (if anyone knows any different then please do share!) please feel free to raid my albums!
> 
> To Malmum - that first pic of T-Bo is fab!! Soo cheeky! X


Raided!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

so what exactly are you up to ?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

niki said:


> Aww  I'm only lookin on my iphone.. Don't think I can upload any from here?? (if anyone knows any different then please do share!) please feel free to raid my albums!
> 
> To Malmum - that first pic of T-Bo is fab!! Soo cheeky! X





H0lly said:


> so what exactly are you up to ?


I am drawing X amount of pic's Hun!  and Mum will be picking names out of a hat, to make it fare!  good luck  x


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> I am drawing X amount of pic's Hun!  and Mum will be picking names out of a hat, to make it fare!  good luck  x


Oh wow - what a great idea, lots of work for you though. 

Teebs is a cheeky lil chap niki and so full of fun.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

How about these?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Oh wow - what a great idea, lots of work for you though.
> 
> I know! even though i LOVE looking through ALL thees pic's, and putting the names to them all, :blink: i think i now have DOGIE vision and a headache!! :cryin:  haha! x
> 
> Teebs is a cheeky lil chap niki and so full of fun.


Teebs is SUCH a cutie


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

McKenzie 




























ETA Oops sorry they're so big


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Would you just look at all these beauties - a lovely thread if ever there was one.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Here you go


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

There ya go our Lola


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> THAT
> 
> Is absolute genius  *bows down to you*
> 
> xxxxxx


Took a minute to catch on, but I see it now, or should that be through it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

As not to leave the others out. Here are my other three.

Brook (we are looking after her but I have a feeling the owner is not going to take her back) & Holly









And this is Shadow


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gone but not forgotten.*


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oooo this is exciting  lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Gone but not forgotten.*


:001_wub: x


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Know its too late but just managed to work out how to post photos this is my Bridge girl Kez she was 17yrs old in this picture and it is one of my favorites of her


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think I have any new pics, so here is a couple all of you have probably seen a thousand times before sorry!

Off to take some more pictures now


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you're just deciding who to dognap! Oh well, here are some of Izzy posing. Sorry about the sizes!





































Edit: Sorry for clogging up the thread, but I was just sent a couple of pictures a friend took this weekend which I thought you may also like!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

I have to say that this thread is full of completely gorgeous doggies...!!

Jaxon...










And...
Jaxon and his Daddy Piran...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Tarnus said:


>


This picture has made my legs all wobbly... Absolutely stunning pup..!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

cavmad said:


> Know its too late but just managed to work out how to post photos this is my Bridge girl Kez she was 17yrs old in this picture and it is one of my favorites of her


Nooooo! your not to late Hun!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I think you're just deciding who to dognap! Oh well, here are some of Izzy posing. Sorry about the sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! how did you guess i was trying to Dog napp! :yikes: i've been rumbled!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry I'd they come out extra big!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi! anyone who wants to keep adding to this thread! PLEASE do   x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


>


WOW!!! what SCRUMMY BABY'S!! :thumbsup: x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

TaaaaaaDaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  dont think this one's been seen before  :lol:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Brilliant idea  xx Have fun, so so so many to choose from


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP!!  any more woofters! out there x


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

/IMG]/IMG]
























just a few more of some of the mob


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

GORG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

miss jessie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

some more of the Rose...










































































Sorry there are millions...I could show her off forever! :wub_001:

And my grandma's dog, Sophie the Rott, and Jodie the GSD


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

I think we really need to know what this is for now!!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry just learnt how to put photos on so here is one of Torrin


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Tallulah Rose



















Everybody has gorgeous dogs. Wonder if I could fit them all in my house......


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Monty:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Monty:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Milly:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Milly:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*Oscar.*

*Zara.*


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some really stunning pictures here. My little lad-


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

There are so many lovely dogs need to win lottery and go dognapping


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

When's the 'draw' going to be done? 

I wanna see these drawings and try to guess who it is!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

My pregnant English Shepherd, Pandora


----------



## benjibirch (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is Coco









Spice


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Cant wait to see the lucky winners, not good at winning stuff drawn on luck!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I never win but its great seeing all the dogs and cant waitb to see the pictures


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I think we really need to know what this is for now!!


Hi Hun! did you read the thread? or skip to the end   (kidding)

I am drawing X amount of pic's that you peeps have GENEROUSLY posted! Mum is going to pick names out of a hat for me to draw. GOOD LUCK!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo said:


> When's the 'draw' going to be done?
> 
> I wanna see these drawings and try to guess who it is!!


Mum has already picked some pic's out, and i have started them! 

Sorry to disappoint!  but I'm not as good as Sailor  sooooo! wont be posting updates  (as i draw in a bit of a weird way)  and am blind as a bat! haha! so any detail i start with...(would leave NO! guess work to who's Dog it is)  

Sooooo! you Will ALL have to be patient with me. :thumbsup: x


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Hi Hun! did you read the thread? or skip to the end   (kidding)
> 
> I am drawing X amount of pic's that you peeps have GENEROUSLY posted! Mum is going to pick names out of a hat for me to draw. GOOD LUCK!  x


I have been following the thread but what you think of all the HUGE posts filled with beautiful doggie pictures, the smaller non-picture filled posts can get missed out!

I did actually find your post though that said what you were doing, but only after I'd posted. Can't wait to see some of these, hoping Izzy got drawn out!

Also, we could probably make an awesome calender from these pictures you know


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I have been following the thread but what you think of all the HUGE posts filled with beautiful doggie pictures, the smaller non-picture filled posts can get missed out!
> 
> Ii think ALL the Dog's are AMAZING! never expected soooo! many  haha, all good though
> 
> ...


That is an EXCELLENT idea! :thumbsup:  x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Do we get to find out who got picked ?  Or is it a surprise x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

so excited about this!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

well no matter the secert i love to show my two off so not fighting here! lol

Floss

View attachment 67421


Candy

View attachment 67422


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Do we get to find out who got picked ?  Or is it a surprise x


It's a......

SURPRIZE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

All fingers and paws crossed here! :thumbsup: What a lovely idea


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi 

OK i need to ask a question!

What would you like to see???

Pictures posted as and when compleated.

OR

When ALL pic's are compleated??? (Which could take a few weeks) :yikes: haha!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> All fingers and paws crossed here! :thumbsup: What a lovely idea


Thank you!  good luck  x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

As and when! As and when hehe


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> As and when! As and when hehe


Hahaha! 

Are you a little EXCITED!! by any chance!  x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Are you a little EXCITED!! by any chance!  x


Possibly maybe - I may be an adult but still have mental age of about 3 when it comes to my poochie


----------



## angelofthenorth5 (Jun 3, 2011)

Alfie


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

As and when !!!! I really hope i am one of the lucky ones !


----------



## angelofthenorth5 (Jun 3, 2011)

Alfie


----------



## angelofthenorth5 (Jun 3, 2011)

nippa


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Angie2011, what a lovely thing to do. I can't wait to see all the lovely pictures! How many are you doing!?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

lucyandsandy said:


> Angie2011, what a lovely thing to do. I can't wait to see all the lovely pictures! How many are you doing!?


Mmmm!! maybe about!!

10 OR MORE! :yikes: haha!

I'll NEVER be rich!   hehe! xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Hi
> 
> OK i need to ask a question!
> 
> ...


As & when then we keep getting surprises


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

As and when cant wait too long its soooooooo exciting


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I think you should draw them all


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree as and when, we can't wait weeks to see them :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

AS AND WHEN!!!! Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I'm excited!!!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just like to say a huge thank you to all that 'liked' my babies pictures and say I to am excited to see what happens! :thumbsup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

H0lly said:


> I think you should draw them all


Haha! OK I WILL!!  ANDDDDDDD! i can put them ALL on now!!

STICK DOGS!! anyone! :yikes:  hahahaha!! xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Haha! OK I WILL!!  ANDDDDDDD! i can put them ALL on now!!
> 
> STICK DOGS!! anyone! :yikes:  hahahaha!! xx


Stick dogs with spots :crazy: now that I want to see :lol:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

As and when they are done


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn shame I missed this 

great idea though


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As and when for me too .


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Damn shame I missed this
> 
> great idea though


Hi! you haven't missed it Hun! you can still add your baby's!  x


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

yaay!!!! Does it have to be any particular type of photo?


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> yaay!!!! Does it have to be any particular type of photo?


It has to be a clear pic Hun! your probably best putting a few on! :thumbsup:  x


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

ok here goes, sorry if their no good Here is my sasha 


































Doubt this ones any good but its always good for a laugh










Sorry if their all rubbish


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> ok here goes, sorry if their no good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! well worth the wait! :thumbsup: LURV the last one! HYSTERICAL!  x


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

are they ok then 

sorry for so many, I can never decide which darn photos to use


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> are they ok then
> 
> sorry for so many, I can never decide which darn photos to use


Yes Hun! they are FAB x


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Sparkie that last photo is just fab :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

He's looks like he is laughing- would be great to use for any photo comps with captions


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Sparkie that last photo is just fab :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> He's looks like he is laughing- would be great to use for any photo comps with captions


Thanks 

something like "Dang, thats one sour chewy"

do you have any photo comps on here? haven't seen one well apart from the cute pet photo.

I did have a thread for funny animal photos incase noone has seen it, theres some classics on there


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sparkie1984 said:


> Thanks
> 
> something like "Dang, thats one sour chewy"
> 
> ...


Just start your own  & the winner gets to do the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## DezPaula (Mar 22, 2011)

This is Ziggy about to take a free kick !


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Shiro waiting for his ball:










Playing in the stream










Bailey & Willow doing what they do best:


















Chichi Posing for the camera:










Milli as a pup with her mate Shiro:










Milli having a good run:


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Just start your own  & the winner gets to do the next one :thumbsup:


Ok will do!

keep an eye out for it in the photo section shortly


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's Chester 










With his best buddies in the park:


----------



## braemarblue (Apr 20, 2011)

Lola and Deacon.......


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE FIRT WINNER IS........................

Ps! it still needs a bit of work! x

Pointermum with Shelby :thumbsup::thumbsup:

CONGRATS Hun! xxx










Oops! i ment FIRST!  
Hope you like it Hun! if not.............just lie to me!  xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww angie thats beautiful you can really draw lovely pic:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

katie200 said:


> awwww angie thats beautiful you can really draw lovely pic:001_wub::001_wub:


Thanx Hun!   xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Hun!   xx


it lovely to see them there really great


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

No need to lie coz it's really well done. I love it:thumbsup:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

That is amazing! You have done it so quickly as well!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

It's really stunning - what a great talent you have....


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow! 

At best I can draw a stick man 

That's amazing


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRT WINNER IS........................
> 
> Ps! it still needs a bit of work! x
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup: WOW!!!!! BRILLIANT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow that is FAB!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That is great . Can't wait to see the next one now; this thread is becoming addictive .


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

That is excellent!!! 
I love threads like this :thumbup:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

That is really brilliant wish i could draw a quarter as well cant wait to see the rest


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pointermum?!!?!?  - you ALWAYS win 

He he he 


Great drawing :thumbsup: The eyes are amazing


----------



## [email protected]'s_Bakery (Jun 7, 2011)

Great picture! I can't even draw a proper stick figure!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful drawing :thumbsup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:Thats brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow, that's excellent. I used to do animal sketches and you've inspired me to get back into it again - I haven't done any drawing for years. maybe I'll have a go at some of these beauties on here  

The eyes are incredible, I dont think I ever managed to capture the eyes as well as you have here


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Its brilliant  

Loving this thread


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Wow, that's excellent. I used to do animal sketches and you've inspired me to get back into it again - I haven't done any drawing for years. maybe I'll have a go at some of these beauties on here
> 
> The eyes are incredible, I dont think I ever managed to capture the eyes as well as you have here


Thank you!  lokk farward to seeing your's!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you soooo! much everyone for your kind comments!   xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

wow !  next next next


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow super picture! Very talented indeed  lucky pointermum!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that picture is beautiful well done you and well done pointermum does she know yet


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! It's brilliant,really really good!  shelby looks adorable too. :001_wub:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hmmmmm hang on a min
lovely picture of Shelby 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh I only just saw this! That's such a lovely picture - well done! I wish I could draw like that!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

archiebaby said:


> that picture is beautiful well done you and well done pointermum does she know yet


Thank you!  she will only know Hun if someone Tell's her OR if she comes on here! haha! 
i have no way of contacting her! it may take her weeks to realize!   x


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

OOOOh, i am bursting to win, cos need a special prezzie for hubby for big anniversary and birthday, (not begging really!!:001_wub:

I so would love to be able to draw like that, we have some highly talented doggy drawings around.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

That is amazing! Such a gorgeous drawing :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's an amazing picture. We have far too many amazing artists around here


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: WOW!!!!! BRILLIANT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


*rolls eyes* hahah! Congrats.... AGAIN! 
BEAUTIFUL picture!!!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Thank you!  she will only know Hun if someone Tell's her OR if she comes on here! haha!
> i have no way of contacting her! it may take her weeks to realize!   x


She's going to be on holiday as of tomorrow... 
I can tell her though, I'll text her


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE NEXT WINNER IS...............

McKenzie :w00t: 

congrats Hun! xxx 
still a little to do


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassia said:


> She's going to be on holiday as of tomorrow...
> I can tell her though, I'll text her


Thanx Hun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> 
> McKenzie :w00t:
> 
> ...


YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She's wonderful :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwww that fantisic :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's wonderful :w00t: xxxxxxx


Thanx Hun!  i hope she likes it! 



katie200 said:


> awwwwwwwwwww that fantisic :w00t::w00t:


Thanx Katie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

She'll be over the moon, Angie. I want her to wake up now and see it :glare: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> She'll be over the moon, Angie. I want her to wake up now and see it :glare: :lol: xxxxxx


I hope so!  i LURV sneaking them on in the night! haha!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous drawing.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

LOvely pic you have great talent


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Aw Mckenzie looks so cute and peaceful


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow...another great pic ; I can't draw a thing, I am terrible .


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

That's *MY* McKenzie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much Angie!!!! I actually cried when I saw it!!!!!!! :blush:

You are an INCREDIBLE artist and that is the most BEAUTIFUL picture I have ever seen in my whole entire life.

I think you just made my entire year :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww,Mckenzie looks adorable :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

You have amazing talent!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think you should re-name the thread to the PF pups Gallery


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is Blaze, one of our pups that has no gone to his new home.










He was such a character.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

great pic, so cute


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, another great photo!!!

To be honest I think you should just draw everyone


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Amazing pics of both dogs, amazing talent.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

oops, just caught up with this thread 

FANTASTIC !!! work Angie, well done you :thumbsup: 
and
Congratulations to Pointermum and Mckenzie 


sooo when do we see the 3rd winner :w00t:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> That's *MY* McKenzie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> ...


 Your SOOOOOOOOO! welcome Hun!!  so glad you like it! Phew!!!! :blush:
xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

these drawings are fab! x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think you should re-name the thread to the PF pups Gallery


GREAT! idea Hun! but i don't know how to  haha, it sounds a LOT nicer than "Right you lot"


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Your SOOOOOOOOO! welcome Hun!!  so glad you like it! Phew!!!! :blush:
> xx


I can't even explain how much I love it!!! I think it's honestly one of the nicest things someone has ever done for me  I love that this forum is full of lovely, kind, selfless people :yesnod:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, another stunning piece, amazing work.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Do you draw professionally ? if not you should


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Wow, another great photo!!!
> 
> To be honest I think you should just draw everyone


  :nono: haha! imagine i would be 90 by time i'd finished!  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sailor said:


> oops, just caught up with this thread
> 
> FANTASTIC !!! work Angie, well done you :thumbsup:
> and
> ...


Thank very much Hun! 

As for the next one.....maybe when i get the feeling back in my hand!  haha! xxx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a soft spot for westies, so the pic of Mckenzie was just beautiful!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

You are soooo talented! :001_wub:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Do you draw professionally ? if not you should


Thank you Hun! if you mean professionally, by running a business, then nope!  it's more of a hobby! but i do sell some of my work!  xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

And so you should great drawings


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ooh! forgot to say

Anyone's pooched that i have drawn! could you pm me your address 

Thanx! xx


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Angie, your drawings are fantastic. What a talent you have

Well Done to the Winners, you're soooo lucky


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Your drawings are amazing! I'm probably too late to enter but just in case...

Freddie:



























Darcey:


















Jasper:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your drawings are amazing! I'm probably too late to enter but just in case...

Your not to late Hun! your dogs are GORG!!  x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done to the two winners so far!!

And Angie your a fab artist, those drawings are amazing!  Il be watching this thread closely


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

your pictures are amazing will be watching this thread cant wait for the next one


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I had to scroll through a lot of praise to find McKenzie's pic...So, just to make it easier for us to keep up - heres the first 2 pics together  Gorgeous. We're all very jealous 



Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRST WINNER IS........................
> 
> Pointermum with Shelby :thumbsup::thumbsup:





Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> McKenzie :w00t:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo! thank you soooo! much for doing that, much essayer to view this way! 

PS! you can be the official Dog picture fixer if you would like the job? :w00t: the pay is not much though! haha! xxx 

PPS! and you corrected my spelling, hehe x


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Helbo! thank you soooo! much for doing that, much essayer to view this way!
> 
> PS! you can be the official Dog picture fixer if you would like the job? :w00t: the pay is not much though! haha! xxx
> 
> PPS! and you corrected my spelling, hehe x


I'd love to 

I'll post all the pics together when you post new ones, and randomly every now and then to keep everyone updated. 

Looking forward to the next one!!

p.s. - I need tomorrow off boss - it's my puppy's 1st birthday 

Heres the first 2 pics everyone: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-28.html#post1061176120


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I'd love to
> 
> I'll post all the pics together when you post new ones, and randomly every now and then to keep everyone updated.
> 
> ...


Thanx Hun! erm!.......ok you can have 2moz off then! :001_tongue: aww! bless your ickle baby is going to be one! xxx


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Hun! erm!.......ok you can have 2moz off then! :001_tongue: aww! bless your ickle baby is going to be one! xxx


I hope your drawing and typing :hand:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Hun! erm!.......ok you can have 2moz off then! :001_tongue: aww! bless your ickle baby is going to be one! xxx


I know I'm so shocked how the time has flown by!!

I'll report back to work as soon as I can 

Everyone see the first 2 pics here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-28.html#post1061176120


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

They are fabulous! I'm loving this thread :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I love those drawings, You are very talented x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE NEXT WINNER IS..............

Rolosmum!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATS!! Hun! :w00t:










PS! still a little to do!!  haha! i always say that because, i always see bits i've missed! :blink: haha! xxxxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo...where are YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! hahahaha!   xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwww angie that beautiful :w00t: i love your drawing hun


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another amazing photo


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking fabtastic Angie :thumbsup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fantastic drawing again :thumbup:.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

wow! i love these drawings!!!!!!!  well done angie xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Angie you're amazing. Your work is simply stunning :thumbup1:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Another brilliant drawing, I love watching this thread and waiting for the winners to see the pics!

I do hope you're going to keep going until you've drawn all the beautiful doggies in this thread!! (or at least until you've done Lily and Branston... wink wink nudge nudge!!!!!)


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Another thumbs up! :w00t:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Another brilliant drawing and you do them so quickly


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Three Winners!



Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRST WINNER IS........................
> 
> Pointermum with Shelby






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> 
> McKenzie






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS..............
> 
> Rolosmum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Love the drawings !!!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

brilliant drawings!!! 

is it too late to add my pics??


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, jealous dot com


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

they are fab


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

See the three winners here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-30.html#post1061181149


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread just has me smiling so much, I cant belive how good your work is and its lovely to see peoples reactions when their dogs are chosen, its a proper feel good thread :thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

This is a fantastic thread! Has me on the edge of my seat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow those drawings are fantastic, you've captured every detail - how do you do them so quickly? Knock my cartoon cats into a cocked hat!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

So brilliant. I have to add this pic - she was the best dog ever in my opinion.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous, you are very talented


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

fan-tab-ulous.... super drawings.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

kiara said:


> brilliant drawings!!!
> 
> is it too late to add my pics??


Nope Hun! your not to late!!! add away!  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo said:


> See the three winners here:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-30.html#post1061181149


Glad to see you back on the job Hun!!   Happy birthday to your little one!! :w00t: xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Wow those drawings are fantastic, you've captured every detail - how do you do them so quickly? Knock my cartoon cats into a cocked hat!


Thank you Hun! i think i'm on a roll at the min!! :w00t: haha! x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you EVERYONE for ALL your kind comments!!   xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Just to be able to sit down and come up with something like that would be so cool, there'd be pics of Flynn all over the place. 

I have tried sitting there and letting my hand do the drawing in the hope that somehow something wonderful will happen and all that comes out is s**t!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome drawings... Your very talented...!!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

OH WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW, you have got me all choked up! I LOVE IT!! thank you so much, what a lovely 25th wedding anniversary present for us!


The blooming excitement has made my banging headache worse!!, but i cant stop smiling! Have pm'd you hope okay

and thank you so much again!


----------



## Mistyweather (Jan 11, 2009)

Brilliant !!!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Oh wow another brilliant drawing


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Ohh wow! Your brilliant!  super work,keep it up!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

See the three winners pictures here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-8.html#post1061181149

(Going to post this think every few pages - save you scrolling)


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

How many winners will there be? Or are we all winners


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> How many winners will there be? Or are we all winners


I think Angie will be suffering from some serious RSI if we are all winners 

Im loving watching this thread develop, such talented drawings


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

i get excited when this thread has a reply


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

H0lly said:


> i get excited when this thread has a reply


Same  Now it keeps getting bumped up I bet others are getting excited to!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Same  Now it keeps getting bumped up I bet others are getting excited to!!


Yep....love this thread .


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Another fantastic likeness, you're so clever!


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Same  Now it keeps getting bumped up I bet others are getting excited to!!


Yep, I keep getting excited too.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Everyone stop bumping this thread!!!!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Helbo said:


> See the three winners pictures here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-30.html#post1061181149
> 
> (Going to post this think every few pages - save you scrolling)


Thanx Helbo, I have been scrolling through all the pages often to see if there has been another one! Love seeing them all it is so exciting!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry for the BUMP!

Angie, if we don't win this competition, can we pay you for a drawing of Izzy anyway?!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

BUMP 

See the 3 winners here:http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171512-right-you-lot-30.html#post1061181149


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Great drawings :thumbsup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Nope Hun! your not to late!!! add away!  xx


Thank you :w00t:









































































Edit: Forgot one..........


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

kiara said:


>


If Izzy was picked out of the hat, could you please draw this picture instead for me??:w00t:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Tarnus said:


> If Izzy was picked out of the hat, could you please draw this picture instead for me??:w00t:


 They're always doing that!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE NEXT WINNER IS ............

DoubleTrouble :w00t:

Congrats Hun! xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Brilliant drawing again, no idea how you manage to do them so fast .


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ooooh Thats brilliant, And so so quick  
Dora loves them aswell and just asked me to tell you " you are very clever and prwetty drawings" 

bit of puppy bribery might work


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> 
> DoubleTrouble :w00t:
> 
> Congrats Hun! xx


Oooooooooooooooooo DT will be chuffed to ickle bits with that  Wonderful pic :thumbup:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Wow! another one already!! Do you sleep?? 

Fantastic drawing once again. I am addicted to this thread.... who's going to be next....???


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Again, WOW!!! :thumbsup:

They're all SO GOOD!!! :eek

ETA: How long does one take you to do Angie?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Another one :w00t: Brilliant.

One complaint however- No sign of any Jack Russells :nonod: 

What do you charge usually for your work?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Four Winners!



Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRST WINNER IS........................
> Pointermum with Shelby






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> McKenzie






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS..............
> Rolosmum!!!!!!!!!!






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> DoubleTrouble


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

another amazing pic, so beautiful!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just to plug, loved the prize one so much have asked for a commission of my other gorgeous pooch!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Brilliant drawing again, no idea how you manage to do them so fast .


Thank you!  i have X amount going at the same time!!  xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> Thank you!  i have X amount going at the same time!!  xx


Angie your work is really amazing, I cant wait for DT to spot that shes a winner .


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Wow! another one already!! Do you sleep??
> 
> Erm!! wats sleep? haha!
> Fantastic drawing once again. I am addicted to this thread.... who's going to be next....???


:nono: haha! 



McKenzie said:


> Again, WOW!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> They're all SO GOOD!!! :eek
> 
> ETA: How long does one take you to do Angie?


It depends Hun! i have X amount on the go!!  xx



Jackie99 said:


> Another one :w00t: Brilliant.
> 
> One complaint however- No sign of any Jack Russells :nonod:
> 
> What do you charge usually for your work?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, another brilliant one - you must have sketches going on all over the place. Bet there's hardly any room to put your coffee, lol.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Another amazing drawing


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG Angie-they are truelly amazing (thanks vizzy for pointing me to this thread)

How much do you charge for those as would willingly pay for it

DT


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Malmum said:


> Oh my goodness, another brilliant one - you must have sketches going on all over the place. Bet there's hardly any room to put your coffee, lol.


Thank you! 

Hardly got any room for my coffee! with out giving too much away! 

Mum's like "Gurr! when are you doing the hoovering" i'm like "Razzzberrryyysss" to the hoovering! haha!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> OMG Angie-they are truelly amazing (thanks vizzy for pointing me to this thread)
> 
> How much do you charge for those as would willingly pay for it
> 
> DT


This one is a gift Hun!  don't forget to pm me your address Hun! :w00t: xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hardly got any room for my coffee! with out giving too much away!
> 
> Mum's like "Gurr! when are you doing the hoovering" i'm like "Razzzberrryyysss" to the hoovering! haha!  x


Does your Mum not realise that you are single - handedly raising the spirits of loads of people by posting the most exciting thread in ages ...far more important than hoovering :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi peeps! just to let you know! (so you don't all strain your eyes) 
There will be no updates tonight!  as i will be nursing my ickle man!!

BE BACK SOOOOON!!!!! xx

PS! can i just take this opportunity to say a HUGE THANK YOU!! to a very special person on hear, that has helped me with art tips, that has helped me bring my pic's to life! (so to speak) you know who you are!! sooooooo! if you read this...............

CAN I NAME YOU!! CAN I! CAN I CAN I!!!!!  xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> 
> That is truely gorgeous!! Honestly these pictures keep getting better and better!!
> 
> ...


That is truely gorgeous!! Honestly these pictures keep getting better and better!! 

akes my day seeing this thread 

Congratulations DoubleTrouble!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Hope your little man mends soon , Take care x


----------



## Trevor LPP (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a very new member but i have a few photos that are clear.. have a look here Lincolnshire Pet Photography 
I would love to know why ? ? ? you need them .. very Intriguing !!

PS. I like good cause


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Trevor LPP said:


> I am a very new member but i have a few photos that are clear.. have a look here Lincolnshire Pet Photography
> I would love to know why ? ? ? you need them .. very Intriguing !!
> 
> PS. I like good cause


Hmmm is that a shameless plug for your own business there!?


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Another fantastic drawing, well done Angie. Love the coat and shine !! :thumbsup:
Congrats DT


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

sailor said:


> Another fantastic drawing, well done Angie. Love the coat and shine !! :thumbsup:
> Congrats DT


I can send you a real clear one if you likes


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> This one is a gift Hun!  don't forget to pm me your address Hun! :w00t: xx


 I am doing it now!
Can you tell I am made up!
You really have made my day
it will have pride of place next to milly


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> Hmmm is that a shameless plug for your own business there!?


I thought that....

obviously hasn't read the thread??


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> 
> DoubleTrouble :w00t:
> 
> Congrats Hun! xx


awwwwwww i looooooove your are soooooooooooooooamazing and beautiful :w00t::w00t: your a wounderful drawer hun


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

A Reminder - See the Four Winners Below!



Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRST WINNER IS........................
> Pointermum with Shelby






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> McKenzie






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS..............
> Rolosmum!!!!!!!!!!






















Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> DoubleTrouble


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are beautifull drawings. How much do you charge normally?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRT WINNER IS........................
> 
> Ps! it still needs a bit of work! x
> 
> ...


 IT's stunning THANK YOU SOO MUCH what a lovely surprise to come home to off my holidays 



Helbo said:


> Pointermum?!!?!?  - you ALWAYS win
> 
> He he he
> 
> Great drawing :thumbsup: The eyes are amazing


Because i have the most stunning dogs of course   :w00t: Runs for cover :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your soooooooo! welcome Hun! 

PS! don't forget to pm your address so i can post it off for you!  x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow! This one is amazing too!  how much are they normally?


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought there were going to be 10 or more winners - wheres the rest? 

Ok Ok I'll be patient for the next update...


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Will you lot stop getting my hopes up, I open the thread and scroll down slowly just in case. I would be interested in prices also if you are looking to do some to sell


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She is probably off looking after her dog and her mum and doing the private commissions!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rolosmum said:


> She is probably off looking after her dog and her mum and doing the private commissions!


Or her Mum has finally insisted that the hoovering be done .


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Hi peeps! just to let you know! (so you don't all strain your eyes)
> There will be no updates tonight!  as i will be nursing my ickle man!!
> 
> BE BACK SOOOOON!!!!! xx
> ...


And my online Teach is ............

SAILOR!!!!!  xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Or her Mum has finally insisted that the hoovering be done .


YUP!!! Mum insisted i do the hoovering!  sooooo! i missed out ALL the corners!! :001_tongue: hahaha! x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE NEXT WINNER IS.........

Luvmydogs..... :w00t:

Congrats Hun!!!!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Another beautiful drawing :thumbsup:
Congrats luvmydogs 

I`m still amazed at how quick you can draw soo well and fit the hoovering in


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Another great one


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG I just nearly had a heart attack!!!!! I have no words to say how happy you've made me. Honestly. Thank you so so much :crying::001_wub:


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

This is the most fabulous thread I have seen! That is some awesome drawing skills you have! 

I may be too late but here are my babies Ziggy is the white one and Zoey is the black one. Yes I dress my dogs up for Halloween, Ziggy was a flying Elvis :blush: and Zoey was the cutest Lady Bug ever! But hers would not attach for some reason.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Okay so Zoey gets a little short changed because all the cute ones of her do not want to load and being black there are not a lot of cute ones, she either has demon eyes (aka red eye) or no eyes and she just look like a blob. Poor bugger. I am trying again.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Yay another one, I love seeing them they are amazing!


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Amazing!!!! Top job angie 

I think were all hoping for a win


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I've never won anything. No-one has ever done anything so nice for me. I can't get over it. :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS.........
> 
> Luvmydogs..... :w00t:
> 
> Congrats Hun!!!!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Another brilliant drawing!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Another great pic, cant wait to see the real thing, they have pictured really well on here. Just planning where to put them!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oooh I get so excited everytime I see there is a new post on this thread, and that one was well worth waiting for. I think it's my favourite so far, congratulations luvmydogs and well done again Angie, you are making a lot of people smile


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I think luvmydogs is my fave so far
It give me goosebumps when I looked at it
Absolutely stunning!!
Have I posted yet? If not 








courtesy of pointermum









courtesy of Pete, cassias OH 


















courtesy of me :smile:


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Another super picture i love this thread.


----------



## mamf (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's some clear ones of my terrible lot










Eiko at Grandma's house










Kita posing 










Sun Tzu in the snow


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS.........
> 
> Luvmydogs..... :w00t:
> 
> Congrats Hun!!!!


wow that beautiful hun fantisic :w00t:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think this is the best feel good thread ever. I think Angie deserves tons of rep for how happy shes made people, and I dont even care if I get chosen now Im just loving all the responses:blush:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures Angie and great thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Ohhhh another AMAZING picture.

I think Angie should be renamed Saint Angie :yesnod:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Ohhhh another AMAZING picture.
> 
> I think Angie should be renamed Saint Angie :yesnod:


Angie the Angel :001_wub:


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Another Great picture Angie !!!!!!!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Ohhhh another AMAZING picture.
> 
> I think Angie should be renamed Saint Angie :yesnod:


 x



luvmydogs said:


> Angie the Angel :001_wub:


I don't think you would call me an Angel........if you knew how many times my halo slips on a DAILY basis! :nono: Mwahahaha! haha!  xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Another AMAZING picture....still addicted to this thread .


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

You are amazing!!  

You capture everything soo well! Do you do commissions? 

Your fab Angie, keep at it!


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Just been reading through this thread and this is just such a lovely gesture! Well done Angie the pictures are fabulous! 

And on a side note its been lovely seeing all the lovely pics of everyone's pooches that they have uploaded!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Five Winners...Five amazing drawings...Five gorgeous dogs



Angie2011 said:


> THE FIRST WINNER IS........................
> Pointermum














Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS...............
> McKenzie














Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS..............
> Rolosmum!!!!!!!!!!














Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS ............
> DoubleTrouble














Angie2011 said:


> THE NEXT WINNER IS.........
> Luvmydogs.....


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Love them all, what an amazing artist you are and what gorgeous dogs you've had to work with. This thread is so exciting and I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those pictures are amazing and you're doing a wonderful thing for people.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you ALL for your very kind comments!!   xx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow they are alll amazing! Thats a real talent you have there  This is such a fab feel good thread


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been following this thread and am very jealous of your talent, they are all incredible and lifelike. You seem to do them so quickly, I can't even draw a decent stick man (or dog for that matter)


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

yay! congrats Luvmydogs :thumbup1: super portrait!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Another great pic, well done


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

beautiful pictures! They are so fabulous. How much would you charge for a comission? xx


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Angie you are doing a great thing! I am addicted to this post! Wonderful things are happening here all because you are willing to share your amazing talent. Great Job!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

zigzoe said:


> Angie you are doing a great thing! I am addicted to this post! Wonderful things are happening here all because you are willing to share your amazing talent. Great Job!


I get excited everytime it pops back to the top - Angie is doing such a wonderful thing and the pictures are all beautiful - Its amazing how realistic they are, when you look at them its almost as if you know the dogs


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

THE NEXT WINNER IS.........

babycham2002 

Congrats Hun!!!


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another stunning photo!!!!

Top job 

Why on earth are you up at 3am ??  not drawing all night I hope just to please us??


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> Another stunning photo!!!!
> 
> Top job
> 
> ...


I could ask the same as you! :001_tongue: haha why on earth are you up at this time!  xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwww what a BEAUTIFUL brawing wow:w00t::w00t:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Another great one


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> I could ask the same as you! :001_tongue: haha why on earth are you up at this time!  xx


I refurb pubs so start at 3


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic :thumbup: love the scenery to


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg Omg Omg! Our little rockstar!
Thank you so much.
You don't understand how much this means to me 
he looks perfect and that is my fave pic of Rocky.
Totally made my day! Especially as i have a really poop day at work ahead of me. This is the best thing that could have happened to get my through it 
thank you


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Aw wow I nearly missed it! I didn't you would have done another one already, I love that one it's amazing!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats awesome !! My fav so far


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Amazing Angie!!  My fave so far too! lovely Percy 
xxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it ! another fab drawing of a beautiful dog, very hard to pick out a favourite as they are all brilliant


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Another absolutly stunning picture love the back ground as well


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

That is wonderful, as usual. You must be exhausted - now get some sleep!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow look at Rocky! I looks FABULOUS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow these are getting better and better.. Well done hun and congrats everyone :w00t:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Brilliant yet again  :w00t:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Once again another fabulous picture...you are drawing so fast your pencil must be on fire  :w00t:

ETA: did you ever do the hoovering for your Mum?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What a great artist


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Another fantastic picture!!!

But Angie far too many pedigrees 

I think a nice cross next  or two


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Another fantastic picture!!!
> 
> But Angie far too many pedigrees
> 
> I think a nice cross next  or two


I agree with cockerpoo lover I am thinking a nice black dog say a maltese yorkie mix who has a brother that is white and always stealing the show.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I reckon a certain Golden boy who meant/means so so much to his owner should be next. They are brilliant and the thread really makes me smile


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Let's spice it up with a husky me thinks....


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

...or 2 little mongrels!!!

another fab picture Angie, well done  and congratulations babycham


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

No German Shepherds yet  but what wonderful pictures. Do you do or plan to do commissions?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Well...it's just discrimination in this thread...not one of those dogs has a ridge :hand:.

Whoever is chosen I am really, really enjoying this thread still...it's like a little bit of surprise present anticipation every day .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Another fantastic picture!!!
> 
> But Angie far too many pedigrees
> 
> I think a nice cross next  or two


I agree - Or maybe a Mongrel?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

or even a ferret...? :w00t:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

awwww that ferret is so cute- look at that face


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tapir said:


> or even a ferret...? :w00t:


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

To all following this thread, I have messaged everyone one of you to let you know of Angies where abouts.
But there are a few people with private messages turned off and also considering those who lurk but do not post....

Angie2011 will be AWOL with the art due to personal issues for awhile so there might not be any new surprise winners for a little while, but she is trying to keep with the commissions for those who have asked for any.

She says a big THANK YOU for those sending well wishes to her and she is very grateful for everyones thoughts & support x it means alot to her x


WE LOVE YOU ANGIE !!! you are such a selfless, caring and wonderful person ... thoughts are with you, stay strong and keep smiling x BIG HUGS xXx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Huge hugs from us  & hope your back very, very soon xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Yep! Hugs coming from my direction too, and lots of licks and little woofs too!
You take it easy!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lots of good thoughts cloming from this direction...plus Ridgie kisses from the pup.x.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Big hugs, you know how happy you have made me, and hope that things sort themselves out for you very soon. Love Lynn, Ruby and Rolo!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Hope it's nothing to serious.

You've made alot of people very happy on this forum.

Thinking of you x x


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Thinking of you, *hugs* 
Hope it's nothing to serious!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Angie is an absolute star and re the non pedigree pic - have a look at this









She hadnt been here long and asked a bit of food advice. I put my twopenneth in like everyone else and before long she was PMing me for a bit more help. I did the same as I would for anyone and thought nothing of it. Next thing I know, she wanted to do me a pic as a thank you.

This is exactly how it arrived in the post. She insisted she wanted nothing for it yet it cost her £10 to post it!!!!!

She truly is amazing and I hope life treats her kind for a change and she will be back with us in no time.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Angie is an absolute star and re the non pedigree pic - have a look at this
> 
> View attachment 68703
> 
> ...


Thats a lovely pic!!  What a lovely story behind it


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Angie - I'm sending lots of hugs, and Charlie sends some slobbery Beagle kisses 

Hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hoping your ok and sending lots off (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I thought that it was worth showing all the drawings kindly created by Angie2011 again. Here they all are


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

She certainly is amazing in more ways than one, hope she is back with us soon.

Hugs/paws from all here and sloppy kisses - from the dogs of course!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Angie2011 has asked me to thank everyone for their kind and supportive messages. 

Hopefully one day she'll be able to come back - but till then just send her some positive vibes


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't know what's up but gather it's ill health.

So lots and lots of positive of vibes for Angie xx


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sending positive vibes and love xx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Same from me Lily and Branston too. Angie seems to be a lovely selfless person, not to mention incredibly talented. I've not been on PF very long but this thread certainly has brightened many a dull day and made so many people smile.

Really hope things work out ok for Angie and that she is back soon,
Sending hugs and lots and lots of positive vibes (wagging tails and slobbery kisses from L&B) xxxx


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Get well soon Angie


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi here you are:-


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Sending positive vibes and love xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good thoughts and slobbery kisses from both me and my furry lot too.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to say a HUGE thank you to one and ALL for your very kind thought's and best wishes!

THANK YOU ALL SOOOO MUCH!!!  xx

If i can explain why i have been away! we have not long found out my Mum has Cancer of the bowel!  we where at the hospital all day today! and she has to have a tumor removed from her bowel (no matter what) it's been so hard to get my head around it, and even though i am STILL very scared, worried and all the rest of the negative side of thing's, i feel as if a little bit of the black cloud has lifted!  as WE HAVE SOME OPTIONS TO WORK WITH!  there are still some tests to be done (so i hope i am not pr-empting thing's) soooo! hopefully i can keep my Mummy for longer. :thumbup:

PS! i did read all your kind thought's, and i know you are all very kind sportive peeps but i did not answer them in fear i may have caved in! but thank you ALL SO MUCH!! xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome back Angie!!! I had the same experience with my Mum who has (touch wood) been in remission for a good while now :thumbup:. It is hard, but she is very lucky to have a daughter like you there for support :thumbup:.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome back Angie bowel cancer is a horrible disease I hope the doctors can treat her and you have lots of happy years with her.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news, good luck your to your mum, sending healing vibes I know it's a very hard time to go through.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad to have you back!!!!

I hope all works out I really do 

It's something I would absolutely dread 

You should sell photos of the dogs to raise money for cancer research!!

Or take donations 

Hope all works out ok for you and your mum


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Welcome back Angie!!! I had the same experience with my Mum who has (touch wood) been in remission for a good while now :thumbup:. It is hard, but she is very lucky to have a daughter like you there for support :thumbup:.


Thanx Hun!  it's such a cruel decease that snatches our loved one's! best wishes and healing thought's to your Mum! HUGS! xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx Hun!  it's such a cruel decease that snatches our loved one's! best wishes and healing thought's to your Mum! HUGS! xx


It is cruel; Mum had surgery and chemo and came through (touch wood again!!) the other side. Healing thoughts to your Mum and thinking of you too. xxx.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome back Angie, sending healing vibes for your mum xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup:Welcome back :thumbup:

So sorry to hear your news  hope everything goes well for your mum & we are always here for you  xxx


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome back hope things will be ok sending good vibes from me and the hairy mob.


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Glad to see your back  Hope things improve for both you and your mum xxx


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

Wishing you, your family and especially your Mum all the best. A very difficult time for all, but made a little easier with a loving family to support her all the way.


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome back hun, sorry it's with bad news. My son is in remission after his cancer, terrible worrying time for you. While you look after Mum, please don't forget to look after yourself, you'll need all the strength you can muster to help her with her fight. Healing hugs to you all xx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah Angie, I am sorry to hear that you and your mum have had such a testing time. No wonder you've been pre-occupied. I wish your mum all the best with the tests and I hope you get some positive news and just wanted to say I am thinking of you!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you ALL!! i think you lot are.........

BLOODY AMAZING!!!

A lot of you are going through your own personal trial's! what ever they may be! and yet still have the time to send kind words of support!!

I think you should ALL stop and take the time to think of all your kind thoughts......they should make your own hearts swell! HUGS!!! xxxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Its good to see you back Angie!
Best wishes and more to your Mom and great big hugs to you xXx


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah Angie I'm sorry about your news. If Karma means anything, all will work out great, you have given so many people joy on this post you should have enough Karma to walk on water! 

Seriously sending you lots of healing vibes and 8 slobbery kisses (six have milk mustaches )!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Welcome back Angie 

Hugs and best wishes to both you and your mum from all my lot.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely to see you back and im really sorry to hear about your mum.

Life really has a way of testing us to the very limit at times. I truely believe what comes around goes around and I hope things start looking up very very soon for your whole family.

Hope your mum is doing well, slobbery mini Rottie Kisses being sent your way from Bedfordshire x x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

So good to have you back Angie and so sorry to hear your news. Stay positive girl, I have seen many cases like this at the hospital and they have lived long healthy lives after surgery. The surgery seems to be the main problem, the adapting to the new situation but your mum will get there, you'll see, and there are forums and support groups to share experiences with others should she feel the need, you may even find them helpful too. 

Lots of hugs and get well wishes from all here, keep your peckers up and consider the forums/support group as it's never good to go through something like this alone. xxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Welcome back Angie, so sorry to hear about your mum it's such a hard thing to go through, we went through it with both of my hubbies parents last year. Sending loads of healing hugs your way. Stay strong for your mum but also look after yourself and make good use of the people who love you


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP for Katie!  there you go Hun x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> BUMP for Katie!  there you go Hun x


thankyou :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

WELCOME BACK ANGIE2011 ((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome back Angie. Sorry to here about your news. Sending positive vibes your way. :thumbup1:


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome back Angie .

Me and the mutts are sending healing vibes for your mum xxxx


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome back. Sorry to hear your news.... Sending lots of positive vibes and get well wishes from me an lulu xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i had no idea you'd been going through all that worry my Aunty was diagnosed with bowel cancer over a year ago, they removed a tumour and shes got a colostomy but shes doing great now and her cancer is gone...so please stay positive theres so much they can do


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Great to see you back Hun, Massive hugs to you and your mum xx


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Angie,

Haven't had much chance to talk with you on the forum but I can see that you are really loved!!!

You have brought so much happiness and in return me and my girls are sending healing puppy hugs to your Mum!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh im loooking in again angie2011  great drawings:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome back Angie, so sorry to hear about your Mum. Sending hugs and positive vibes, hope all goes well x


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Just caught back up with this thread. I totally forgot about it. Your drawings are amazing Angie. well done to the winners x


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Am I too late to put in an entry? I could have sworn I did but I cant find it anywhere


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Your pictures are amazing. I would love to buy one off you of Sadie if you sell your work? xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

NOOOOOO!! your not to late Hun! FABULOUS boy you have there!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

witcheswalk said:


> Your pictures are amazing. I would love to buy one off you of Sadie if you sell your work? xxx


You cant PM me Hun if you wish!  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> You cant PM me Hun if you wish!  x


Edit required, maybe   x


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Sadie is a girl lol. 

Am soooo sorry I didnt realise what you have been going through when I posted. Big hugs. xxxxxxxxxxxx I have been where you are with the very same horrid disease so know how you feel. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Massive hugs And welcome back!! Xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Best of luck and positive vibes for your mum :thumbup1:


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's toffee!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hey angie2011 just having my nightly look at your fab drawing


----------



## Roobster2010 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great to have you back on Angie, hope things are progressing well for your mum, she has a lovely caring daughter in you. (not to mention a talented artist).

Just looked through this thread & seen all the lovely drawings you'd done again. Well done to the winners & their owners

Hope you have a good day today Angie.

R.xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Edit required, maybe   x


:blush2::blush2::blush2:xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi guy's!  thank you for all your very kind word's, just to let you all know Mum has had her op she is a little up n down BUT! more up than down at the mo!  except she now has to deal with her Sis passing away!  it's very hard at the moment! but i am sure we will get there in the end! 

Oh just to let you all know that i WILL still be adding to this thread with more pic's! of all your lovely pooches  just not sure when i Will be updating!

HUGS! to you all  xx


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Lulu :smile5:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me putting this link here Angie - if you do let me know and I'll delete it...

Everyone - you can win a drawing of your dog here on PF: Win an A4 sketch of your dog here


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Hi guy's!  thank you for all your very kind word's, just to let you all know Mum has had her op she is a little up n down BUT! more up than down at the mo!  except she now has to deal with her Sis passing away!  it's very hard at the moment! but i am sure we will get there in the end!
> 
> Oh just to let you all know that i WILL still be adding to this thread with more pic's! of all your lovely pooches  just not sure when i Will be updating!
> 
> HUGS! to you all  xx


Great to hear your mum is more up than down  I hope she is feeling much better very very soon. Sorry to hear about your Auntie  huge hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

So glad your mum is on the mend, but sorry about your auntie *hugs*


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Angie.
Not sure how to 'Post pics. but if you'd care to have a browse of my album, It's a dogs life you may find something that may be of interest. If there is let me know and I'll e.mail.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glad your mums on the mend angie!!!! 

SO sorry about your auntie though..

Hope all comes back to normality soon enough


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

my little dude!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hang in there Angie, so sorry to hear your sad news, but very, very glad that your Mum's op went well. xx.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you so much guy's  

When Mum came around from the anesthetic i told her she had a decision to make! she looked a bit confused  and then said "what is it" so i told her the Doc's had given her a size 42dd boob and a 38b boob!  and that she had to tell them what one she prefers!!! hahaha! she did chuckle but then called me a mo (to be polite)  soooo! glad she could not feel her belly! or she would have clobbered me with something!  xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Thank you so much guy's
> 
> When Mum came around from the anesthetic i told her she had a decision to make! she looked a bit confused  and then said "what is it" so i told her the Doc's had given her a size 42dd boob and a 38b boob!  and that she had to tell them what one she prefers!!! hahaha! she did chuckle but then called me a mo (to be polite)  soooo! glad she could not feel her belly! or she would have clobbered me with something!  xx


hahaha awww bless glad your mum getter there hun have kept you all in my thoughts (((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))) :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you mum is doing well, honestly why do families have to bring everything at once! Sorry to hear about you aunt, hopefully this will be the last of your bad news and it will be all positive news from now on!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanx everyone! had a call from the Doc's latest update! Mum has to have Chemo  Don't know what it entails yet, but it's the first time i saw fear on Mum's face!  my head is a bit all over the place AGAIN!! i just think WTF has our family done to deserve all this s**t, i know there are a lot of family's a lot worst off.....but i just think "why mine" sorry for putting all this crap on you guy's i just feel at a loss at the mo.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx everyone! had a call from the Doc's latest update! Mum has to have Chemo  Don't know what it entails yet, but it's the first time i saw fear on Mum's face!  my head is a bit all over the place AGAIN!! i just think WTF has our family done to deserve all this s**t, i know there are a lot of family's a lot worst off.....but i just think "why mine" sorry for putting all this crap on you guy's i just feel at a loss at the mo.


Chin up - remember how tough your Mum is hun . xx.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx everyone! had a call from the Doc's latest update! Mum has to have Chemo  Don't know what it entails yet, but it's the first time i saw fear on Mum's face!  my head is a bit all over the place AGAIN!! i just think WTF has our family done to deserve all this s**t, i know there are a lot of family's a lot worst off.....but i just think "why mine" sorry for putting all this crap on you guy's i just feel at a loss at the mo.


 Sorry to hear that, hopefully it will just be a precaution after her op & not to bad, huge hugs to you both & we are always here for you xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Chin up - remember how tough your Mum is hun . xx.





Dally Banjo said:


> Sorry to hear that, hopefully it will just be a precaution after her op & not to bad, huge hugs to you both & we are always here for you xxx


Thanx guy's...i just think i need to get a grip n stop feeling sorry for myself! 
i think i'm having a bit of a panic...a bit lost!!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey it's your mum you are allowed to panic 

Sending big hugs to you and lots of positive vibes to your mum xx


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

by buddy 

oh wow your drawings are fantastic, u got a real talent there


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! Dakota is a little piece of heaven!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Sending you a big big hug Angie - it's ok to have a panic and to feel a bit wobbly. You and your mum are going through a lot. 

Take care hun x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and your Mum & sending positive vibes to you both. We are here for you x


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

You've every right to feel the way you do, true that there are always people worse off but that doesn't make it any easier when it's happening to your family.

Try to stay strong for your mum hun (then come on here and vent all your anger and upset at us ), chemo is not nice but at least they are fighting this thing with everything they've got and it'll all be worth it to see your mum come out the other side having beaten it.

Healing vibes for your mum and a huge hug for you xx

like this one:


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Sending positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Sending best wishes xx big hugs


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx everyone! had a call from the Doc's latest update! Mum has to have Chemo  Don't know what it entails yet, but it's the first time i saw fear on Mum's face!  my head is a bit all over the place AGAIN!! i just think WTF has our family done to deserve all this s**t, i know there are a lot of family's a lot worst off.....but i just think "why mine" sorry for putting all this crap on you guy's i just feel at a loss at the mo.


my sister had a rare form of cancer last year so i know how u feel, luckily shes clear now but it was such a scary time. keep strong sending you my very best wishes
lisa


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

lisaloo1 said:


> my sister had a rare form of cancer last year so i know how u feel, luckily shes clear now but it was such a scary time. keep strong sending you my very best wishes
> lisa


Thanx you so much for your kind words hun! yes it is very scary, i am really glad your Sis has made a full recovery. HUGS x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> Thanx everyone! had a call from the Doc's latest update! Mum has to have Chemo  Don't know what it entails yet, but it's the first time i saw fear on Mum's face!  my head is a bit all over the place AGAIN!! i just think WTF has our family done to deserve all this s**t, i know there are a lot of family's a lot worst off.....but i just think "why mine" sorry for putting all this crap on you guy's i just feel at a loss at the mo.


your amazing super massave (((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))) things will get better hun


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Someone at work had a brain tumour diagnosed a few months ago. He had been suffering from head aches but not told anyone. One day when he was going home from work he sat in his car and his brain just shut down. He was awake but unresponsive.

He was rushed to hospital were a scan showed he had a massive brain tumour. It was operated on and now he has radiation and chemo booth together. He is having it in tablet form and is doing well.

Best wishes to both you and your mum.(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) to you both.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

BUMP!! 

Just to let you guy's know! (as you must be sooooo! BOARD! waiting) 
just a FEW of the pre-pic's am working on at the mo! dont know when i will be finishing them though  but i willl do my best 

Tanya1989










Janice199










Tapir Rosie



















Oh bugger!!! how did that one get in there!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Angie2011 said:


> BUMP!!
> 
> Just to let you guy's know! (as you must be sooooo! BOARD! waiting)
> just a FEW of the pre-pic's am working on at the mo! dont know when i will be finishing them though  but i willl do my best
> ...


:scared: :001_wub: :001_wub: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: they get everywhere these spots :lol:

They are all brilliant :thumbup: take all the time in the world 

well maybe not that long   xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

they are fantasic hun :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: love your drawing go angie


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Omg seriously amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:

What talent you have


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

You after our doggy's again?


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow they are brilliant as usuall cant wait to see them finished


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my gosh, I can't believe I have only just seen this again! Oh wow, Rosie  Thank you so so so much. They all look beautiful already!


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Wow, they are great!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have loads for you to choose from 

Sadie

















Louie

























Benjie









Or if you feel a challenge - all 3









or just two









Pictures by Ben Whitehead Photography - I have to say it - he is my best friend

Thats if you choose them of course.. maybe for future projects 

Your work is fantastic.. I wish I'd kept on, used to be able to draw but then lost it.. never perfected it though..


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear about you mum 
I know how it feels as my mum is currently in the same kind of boat, it's horrible 
Best wishes to her! It always seems to happen to the good people, never the bad 
& your pictures are AMAZING btw 
Might add a picture to the thread if I can figure out how and see if I get lucky lol.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a few pictures of Izzie to see if I have a chance of winning


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Not sure if youre still looking for dogs, but ill whack some pics on here anyway just in case


----------



## memo1980 (Sep 10, 2011)

its casper


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Can't believe I have only just noticed that you have added to this thread. More amazing drawings!! I am so jealous, they are beautiful  Enjoy them you lucky "choosen ones" 
Hope things are looking brighter for you now Angie


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I know they have all been chosen but I would like to add a picture of my friends dog whom passed away yesterday 










They are both her dogs but the one on the right (GSD x) was the lovely girl who passed away at the age of 10.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah - Even though I like seeing the pics of the dogs, I think Angie had enough to choose from when the thread first opened months ago!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I know picture overload! There are some lovely photo's though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I like seeing all the pics , I think (unless she clones herself) Angie hasnt a hope of getting through a fraction of the pics shown but on a purely selfish note I still hope people keep adding more pics, simply for the awwww factor.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

raggie doll said:


> Omg seriously amazing :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up:
> 
> What talent you have


Thank you hun!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

DT said:


> You after our doggy's again?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

cavmad said:


> Wow they are brilliant as usuall cant wait to see them finished


Thank you hun! 



Tapir said:


> oh my gosh, I can't believe I have only just seen this again! Oh wow, Rosie  Thank you so so so much. They all look beautiful already!


Your welcome!  hun x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Wow, they are great!


Thank you hun!  x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic work :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

SLB said:


> I have loads for you to choose from
> 
> Sadie
> 
> ...


Stunning pooches hun! 

Mmm! why not try again hun> :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> So sorry to hear about you mum
> I know how it feels as my mum is currently in the same kind of boat, it's horrible
> Best wishes to her! It always seems to happen to the good people, never the bad
> 
> ...


 x.........


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

LauraIzPops said:


> Just a few pictures of Izzie to see if I have a chance of winning


Simply scrummy!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

BumbleFluff said:


> Not sure if youre still looking for dogs, but ill whack some pics on here anyway just in case


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

memo1980 said:


> its casper


Soooo! cute!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

lucyandsandy said:


> Can't believe I have only just noticed that you have added to this thread. More amazing drawings!! I am so jealous, they are beautiful  Enjoy them you lucky "choosen ones"
> Hope things are looking brighter for you now Angie


Thank you hun!  x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

lucyandsandy said:


> I know they have all been chosen but I would like to add a picture of my friends dog whom passed away yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! poor baby! sweet dreams little one xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Yeah - Even though I like seeing the pics of the dogs, I think Angie had enough to choose from when the thread first opened months ago!


I still have the hat hun!   xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I like seeing all the pics , I think (unless she clones herself) Angie hasnt a hope of getting through a fraction of the pics shown but on a purely selfish note I still hope people keep adding more pics, simply for the awwww factor.


Mmm! you never know! hun  haha! xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you started Alfie yet?


----------

